# First time dart dad..time to take him out?



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

Time to take him out?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

When it's ready, s/he should climb out on its own. You're very close, so I would suggest putting the future froglet in a small container of water, and then putting that inside of a clean plastic container with sphagnum moss, a layer of leaf litter, and springtails.

If you use a smaller cup, you can tilt it at an angle for the froglet to pull itself OOTW. I like to use short Tupperwares, filled with enough water to just submerge the animal.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

I used to have a shallow pool in the corner of the tank that I would put my newly metamorphosized frogs in, and they climbed out on their own. If you have something like that that will work.


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

I do the same thing. When they get close I put them in a 10 gallon grow out tank with a small "pond" in the front. They just walk out when there ready.


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

He's out..thanks all..


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! He looks very nice!


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

He still has a bit of tail left..
I read that I don't feed him until it's completely absorbed. Is that accurate?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, but it is better if you put the same springtails to him. (I do not have frogs of this size, so I can not tell you if he is already able to catch melanos).


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

He's gonna be hungry if he doesn't get used to Melans or Turks


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

How old before it's acceptable to sell / give away ?


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats! He/she looks great!

I don't really see them eat until about 2 days after they come out of the water, tail or not. I do usually put some melano flies in anyway I count them so I know how many there are and check every day. 

I usually wait until my froglets are about 3 months old before I let them go out the door. I've had froglets die still at the one and two month stage for no obvious reason. And I don't like giving frogs away and then find out they died two weeks afterwards. So I just try and give them a better start.


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

tardis101 said:


> Congrats! He/she looks great!
> 
> I don't really see them eat until about 2 days after they come out of the water, tail or not. I do usually put some melano flies in anyway I count them so I know how many there are and check every day.
> 
> I usually wait until my froglets are about 3 months old before I let them go out the door. I've had froglets die still at the one and two month stage for no obvious reason. And I don't like giving frogs away and then find out they died two weeks afterwards. So I just try and give them a better start.


Here is the little guy! Eating and doing well!


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

That's great! he looks nice and fat!


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

Smotz said:


> Here is the little guy! Eating and doing well!
> View attachment 199681


He looks great! He's eating flies already?

I have a little Auratus who's been out for a little while and still seems to stick to springs exclusively.


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

Mavpa said:


> He looks great! He's eating flies already?
> 
> I have a little Auratus who's been out for a little while and still seems to stick to springs exclusively.



Ya man! I witnessed him eating Mels already!
Rock n Roll!


----------

